

Elite Team &gt; Company - steverandy
http://steverandytantra.com/thoughts/elite-team-company
We are in the time where building a company is no longer considered as an impossible thing to do for a person. But is a company really a thing that you want to build?
======
dedicated
The views here feel too extreme. Many many people are willing to trade in what
is called "enslavement" to be a part of a winning team that has stability. The
concept of an elite team works in small groups, solving specific problems. But
when you want to scale, like Google for example, you need people who do less
glamorous work, whatever it is. Does that make them slaves, or the company
evil because they're enslaving these people? I don't think so. For the most
part, the terms on the table in the US are relatively transparent and people
are aware of the bargain they make when they accept employment. And that's
fine by my book.

------
robfitz
Talking to agency founders, it seems the primary way to make the leap from 1
person freelancer to 3 person agency is to go through a phase of being a 2
person partnership. That first follower can't be an employee. If you're happy
staying very small and working on discrete projects, I can imagine this
proposal working.

An elite team like in Ocean's 11 works when it's a high return, fixed duration
freelance gig with breaks in between. For ongoing or constant work, you need
to know your elite team is actually available, which means they need to commit
to working with you and you need to commit to paying them.

